# Practical Sportsmen



## Guest (Jan 25, 2002)

I don't watch Fred that much anymore and I was channel surfing last night and notice that John Ford was on the show. Did he quit Michigan Outdoors and go to the Practical Sportsmen show for some reason or another. Maybe that meat ball Fred is going to retire or something like that or was this a one time shot for John Ford. Any info is appreciated.

walleyeman
dave


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

Well I for one Like what Fred is doing. I look forward to his show weekly. I believe all the footage was old, so I'm guessing before John went to MUCC and remember there was a time when Fred and MUCC were friends.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2002)

Oh boy, I hope he shows the repeat of the him getting bit by the hellagrammite again.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2002)

Thanks Mike,

Maybe I should give Fred another chance if his show is getting better. I remember awhile back that the shows weren't that good and he was doing things that weren't that practical.


Thanks again,
walleyeman
dave


----------



## chrisl (Nov 27, 2001)

That show had to be five years old. I don't think that Fred has put new batteries in the camera since deer season, and then he only went down the road. Should be interesting, he threatened to have new footage next week.


----------



## JStarbrite (Apr 3, 2000)

What you seen was John Ford's twin brother. No joke! I forgot what his name was, but he is really John Ford's brother.

As for the show, not getting PBS after switching to Dish TV for about 6 months, they finally added WTVS to thier line up. I was really dissapointed at both Fred Trost and Michigain Out of Doors. Neither of them have the weekly guide's report any more, and Fred's show is more on politics than the outdoors. When he does show an outdoor clip, it is a re-run. What we need is some fresh meat. 

Maybe a show patterned after these boards?


----------



## hesslakeman (Apr 16, 2001)

Believe or not John Ford has a twin brother named James that is on Michigan Out of Doors. The footage last night was old and John has since gone on to work in the field of computers. The shanty story was pretty neat though. Built one real similar 5 yrs ago and it works great.


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

As for Fred using old footage he explained all of that. He said he has been doing the show x amount of years and now that he is older he wants to enjoy himself rather than do nothing but the show. I dont blame him a bit, I would to. Also I for one love the politics on his show, I think he has guts enough to do it. Every other show is fish here, hunt here bla bla bla. But not Fred


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

If there were only two (2) TV shows to pick from,......Trosts and Barney, gues which one wins ? (HINT - it ain't Trost !!!) Piece of sh- t show anymore.


Whale


----------



## Shotgun (Jun 10, 2000)

Just to add a bit more to the "Ford" saga. James is not with MUCC anymore. He's been gone for 6 or 8 months.

My opinion about Fred: He's done some good for the outdoors, but more damage with his constant whining. Bottom line, Fred's a dork-always has been-always will be.

I don't watch him.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Whale, you go ahead and watch barney, I'll take any outdoor show there is. There are way to few of them as it is. Like I said before, If you think you can do a better job, start your own show and kick him off the air. If it's as bad as you say you should have no problem. This is a free country. I get disappointed when I see outdoorsmen and women battling against eachother. We should be sticking together, not because we have to because we want to. I always thought outdoor people were a group of people who understand the way life should be, with good values and respect for tradition. I guess I was wrong.


----------



## burbotman (Feb 20, 2001)

I did watch his show last night.That clip was about 4 to 5 years old when he was setting up his portable shanty next to someone's permanent shanty.It appeared that he was using someone else's shanty for a wind block.I do not consider this "practical". It is NOT proper ice fisherman etiquette,it is downright rude.Folks, don't do this on your local lake like Fred did.
The only good thing on the show was the plan on making your own shanty.Unfortunately, the only good forum for up-to-date fishing and hunting reports is this site,cannot rely on Fred Trost or the MUCC show. We need to have good, reliable info especially on ice conditions.


----------



## hoffie1 (Dec 31, 2001)

hypox you made some good points but lighten up a little.


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

Actually Hypox I couldn't have said it better myself. It really bums me out when people slam other sportsman who are, no matter what anyone thinks, doing a lot of good things for sportsman. Fred said it himself he got tired of going to court every week to fight for our rights as sportsman. If ya cant respect that you cant call yourself a sportsman. As with the reports, when they did have them on they were always from the last week and if ya didn't already know fishing conditions change multiple times daily so they wern't any good anyhow. And they just came from us anyhow so now we cut out the middle man. This is the best report site on the web and I am glad I have other people like me to rely on even if we don't always agree.


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

Actually Tatto, I take great exception to your logic:

Please explain exactly what Fred has done for the outdoors.... besides complain.

One week he broadcasts that he is taking a "test case" to court, and then he never follows-thru with a report on what happened. That leaves me to assume that he lost, and in effect was doing nothing more than shooting his big, sorry mouth off.

C'mon, you guys: Trost has the ability to do sooooooooo much with that show; yet all he does is show 10 year-old video clips coupled with bitching and complaining.

What positive effect does that have on our outdoor pursuits? Answer: None.

The clip this past Thursday was yet another result of his not being "ready" for his weekly show. As always, viewers were met with a plethora of excuses.

During the mid 80's, I was an avid fan of Trost and his clan. Now I think he's nothing more than a bitter, resentful LOSER.


----------



## davemillertime (Jan 15, 2002)

ive had a beef with fred since i was 10 i have a place on the ausable in oscoda when i was 10 fred was taping a show with bob gardner fishing for walleyes on the peir me and a buddy walked out <north peir> you know what thats like to get his autograph on my mich out doors hat and he told me to get lost and he asked me how much money i had he was not kidding so bob signed it insted that really hurt my feelings being i was only 10 i looked up to him then because i love to hunt and fish thats y i cant stand him think if it was your own kids fred is a bumb and i always hoped hed loose his show


----------



## Bill Hamilton (Jan 20, 2002)

I would sure like a crack at my own show ,unlike the one were talking about there would be fishing and hunting on it .I can't believe a michigan show where the host hardly ever sees any deer or catches any fish .I do believe that sportsman should stick together ,but what kind of sportsman never hunts or fish's ,I know one just tune in thursday night and watch a non-sportsman do non-sportsman things...B.H


----------



## Bumble (Jan 18, 2002)

Didn't Fred get caught hunting/fishing without a licence one time. We know he got sued and lost for dissing a deer scent. Do we want someone like him standing up for our rights??? I would much rather support people from this site than him. Some of the people on this site are the actual "Practical Sportsmen".


I don't get out hunting/fishing much but I visit this site just to read some of the "regulars" storys. This site is better than any book I've ever read on the outdoors.


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

My wife worked at a 'Duty-Free' store in Soo, Michigan and got Fred's autograph no-problem in 1993 when he was enroute to Canada. He didn't ask her for any $.... but then again, she's a real looker!

So far as the show: If he had a positive, CURRENT show, I have to believe folks would be coming out of the woodwork in order to give him footage.

As it is, I believe 99% of the people who wartch his show would be too embarassed to appear on it.


----------



## burbotman (Feb 20, 2001)

I watched that clip on the north pier a while back on the old "Michigan Outdoors" show where they were fishing.The most that they caught were sheephead and Fred only caught a 4" rock bass.I believe that was John Hook that was featured on the show,that caught all the fish.He caught cats,sheephead,walleye,bass and a salmon.John Ford was the cameraman.They showed that huge stringer of sheephead at the end.Wonder if they ate them?Those fish taste awful.


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

Well I don't know I have way more beefs with the DNR than I ever would Fred. I respect the man for having patience enough to go to court against them. Lobbing to give CO's less power, couse you all know a lot of these co's have way too much. And have you tried to get a report from the DNR web page always lake and not very accurate. MUCC is much worse going ground hog hunting durring winter airing. Blah, OK I'm done anyone have a good report??? lol


----------



## pykemike (Feb 10, 2001)

granted we have not had the best hunting season weather wise or the best ice this year. c-mon fred update youre show thats all i want to see is a perch charter in a lightening storm from 1987. get some new material & people will watch like great lakes outdoors. i speak the truth!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bumble (Jan 18, 2002)

When is Great Lake Outdoors on TV and where?


----------



## davemillertime (Jan 15, 2002)

hey mike give me an e-mail id like to get out fishin this weekend


----------



## slyjap (Dec 21, 2001)

The Practical Sportsman sucks. It wasn't bad when it was Michigan Outdoors and Bob Garner was on. I don't think Trost has done anything. His show is anything but informative. And, Ford, has absolutely no business doing an outdoors show. My sperm has more experience in hunting and fishing than he does. At least trost can say that he has actually gone fishing and hunting. Don't even get me started on Great Lakes Outdoors. There has got to be someone out there, that can actually teach all of us some new tricks. I wish I had the time to write down everything that I had to say about these show and their hosts, but I don't have the extra hours to spare.


----------



## Fishbomb (Nov 21, 2000)

I gave up on Fred years ago. Everytime I'd watch it I felt like I was watching a really bad Saturday Night Live skit. As for Rob Trottmeoutthebackdoorandshootme, his annoying fake laugh was bad enough but when I tuned in one day and saw his girlfriend Kathy on some"hunting preserve" following a "wild pig" around, shooting arrows into it till it looked like a black hairy pincushion, I said no more. That pig was about as wild as my housecat. Too bad somebody like Mark Martin or Eric Sharp from the Free Press doesn't do a show. We need somebody with some integrity and some actual outdoor skills or who at least knows some people who do to do a show. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Oh, I'm sorry to offend you Mr. Hypox. I was under the assumption that this is The United States of America where people can express their views. Trosts' show SUCKS. (allow me to clarify - IN MY OPINION !) I choose not to watch him anymore. There are a myriad of outdoor shows (albeit unfortunate that they are mostly NOT in Michigan) that are much better at entertaining and informing people about and with the great outdoors. Let me re-phrase - Trost show blows !!! Barney time.


Whale


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2002)

I would have to agree with just about everybody in all the posts on one point or another!!!!

When I was 18 and really started getting into hunting, I watched Fred just like a bedridden old nun watches "church TV". I really used to enjoy watching the shows, and got info from them!!!!

Then he started going downhill, and still is in my opinion....... Although I still try to tune in to all 3 shows on Staurday morning,,,, the wife even commented that I dont watch them with the vim and vigor that I used to have. My response.... anymore, they suck!!!! 

Now, some food for thought..... We all enjoy the outings that we put together on this site, and it appears that everyone really likes the meet and greets we have... 

Why not try to invite Fred, or one of the other Bozo's to a meet and greet, and try to civially voice our opinon on the shows, and try to explain what we, as the true outdoorsmen that would watch the shows, want to see on the air??????

I personally met Rob Trott in one of his local watering holes, and spent about an hour and a half talking outdoors with him, and know that he is a decent person, and does listen..... As far as the others go, I dont know..... But, I do feel that it may be worth a shot!!!!!


Just my thoughts guys,,,,,,


----------



## Moron (Dec 31, 2001)

I do get a chuckle from time to time watching how Trost can find so many ways of inserting his foot in his mouth.

But I'm certainly not offended by the guy. He does bring up some interesting topics from time to time. Like his opinions on the Bill of Rights, where I wholeheartedly agree with him. Where else will you find advocates for the 2nd amendment promoting it on TV? 

Many sportsmen tell me COs have the right to enter and search your dwellings without a warrant, though I insist they do not, some seem to think COs are above the constitution. If anyone wants to search my dwelling, they will need my permission or a warrant. And if you do have a warrant, please don't attempt to serve it at 3am by busting my door in, as I'll treat anyone doing this as an intruder regardless of what they say or how they're dressed.

I don't watch Trost or MUCC that much anymore. Neither has that much appeal to me. As others have stated there is more of interest on these forums than the current outdoor shows about Michigan on TV.


----------



## pykemike (Feb 10, 2001)

sat. morning around 1100 am or 1130 on pbs or wgte


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

The Whale...
You have not offened me at all, I totally respect your right to voice any opinion you have. It's just that , all these people talking about how fred has done nothing for the outdoors, in reallity I'd like to hear all the wonderfull things THEY have done for the outdoors. At least fred trys!! If he had the entire state behind him, maybe it would be easier for him to get things accomplished. We need to stick together. Power in numbers!!!!


----------



## CreekChub (Jan 6, 2002)

as far as me watchin' Fred trost....nope, not a chance...can't stand his show...or ...him for that matter....he's a laywer....whats 300 laywres at the bottom of lake Erie....a darn good start!!!!!!!!! the show is to political....greanted, ya can get some good info on some laws but I don't want to suffer threw the rest of the show to get it!!! only show of his I DO watch.....Big Buck Night!!!!! now thats a good show! :-{ )


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

I'm with Hypox and Tattoo Mike on this one....Even a bad outdoor show is better than no outdoor show at all. And who in their right mind would choose Barney over Fred?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I'm surprised that none of these shows have ever done a piece on this website. Do they feel threatened?

Sure would like a shot at one of these shows.
We had several posts addressing the issues of Fred's show.
Man, just think of the show we could put together. 
From the shooting sports to trapping. From Ice fishing to steelhead. Trolling, deer hunting, turkey and wildlife calling.

We have some real potential here. I need to hit some real cash and follow our members around with a camera.
Now that would be a show.

Until I hit the Lotto, or someone rich dies, we'll be stuck with Fred and his washed up buddies.


----------



## TBone (Apr 7, 2001)

One thing is for sure, I think we should get the word out about the website whenever possible. I wrote to Bob Gwizdz a while back to ask about reprinting one of his articles on the site. I made sure to invite him to watch the discussion. I don't know if he ever did. 

I have been having a little conversation with a gentleman selling some Steelie gear on Ebay. Turns out he loves to fish for Steel in the Big M, and the Betsie. He lives in Livonia. I made sure that he knew about the site.

Shout it from the mountain boys!


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Never claimed to be more "right" into my mind than any other person.


(but typically, I am !)

Have a nice day.


Whale


----------



## JStarbrite (Apr 3, 2000)

If Mr. Trost had any real intrest in his show, he would be reading these posts. I think he just got burned out doing the show. Hey, that happens, but step aside and let someone with enthusiasm take the wheel.


----------



## Bill Hamilton (Jan 20, 2002)

There is one thing we have to remember ,Fred is a one man show camera scripts edit driver clean up man cook ,host and tour guid at the musium,lawyer...WHEN COULD HE POSSIBLY FIND TIME TO HUNT AND FISH !!!!!! Maybe Ol'Fred has to much on his plate and should step down and let the next generation of hunters and fishermen take over..I would sure offer to take a good host out fishing or hunting,remember I said GOOD HOST!!!


----------



## GOMER GUTPYLE (Jan 27, 2002)

I dont know why Trott calls his show GLO every time I tune in they're no where near the Great Lakes.Yeah Watching Rob shoot impalas from a Landrover in Africa is going to help me put venison on my table or eyes in the ice box >Give me a Break!!!!!!


----------



## brians333 (Jan 10, 2001)

Do you remember the epidsode of when someone wrote a letter slamming him and Fred ripped it up on camera? Some of the things Fred said was that he was tired of doing this, he been doing it a long time, one of the things he said that burned me up was he said something to the effect of why should he go out and film new shows so "we" could be entertained sitting by our tv's. The things that were said in that letter I agreed with them 100%!
He obviously is burned out and Someone in PBS should kick his butt off. He doesnt want to do this anymore. The public wants action and new shows, not his political garbadge. It is a outdoor hunting and fishing show and RARELY is any of that stuff shown. He uses it for his political crap and it is time for him to go!


----------



## metro_man (Jan 17, 2002)

How is Freds show funded? I agree that this is the place to come to for up to date information. We are the ones who go out weekly searching for our game. Therefor I would rather rely on the comments made here. As for like or dislike for Fred, all I have to say is this: You can please some of the people some of the time, but you can't please all of the people all of the time.


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

I have to agree with most of you out there. I do think that Fred did have a good show at one time. I do like the politics on it but i want a mix. Show me the big bucks how to get them. But most of all i want to hear fishing reports. I want to know what is working and what people are catching. Keep the show..... just update it to a 50/50. Keep everyone happy. That would be practical wouldn't it?


----------



## skeets (Dec 12, 2001)

I have to agree with you Yooper. Ten to fifteen years ago, I would watch religiously, but now I can hardly watch him. When I do it is reruns. How long does it take to put together a fifteen minute clip on the outdoors. As for him wanting to enjoy life and not to spend all his time doing the show, then maybe it is time to turn over the reins to someone else who will. Sounds like we have a lot of people on the board that would love to do it, including me.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Ralf, you have got my wheels turning. Can you imagine the ratings the Shoeman show would get? You would have to syndicate! You could always have Clay do a little political commentary at the end...........


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Thanks for the compliment Paul, but really, just think of the potential. Each week a different species or method. Something the viewers can apply. I hate the political aspect of all these shows.
Ok, it's important, but to revolve a show around it stinks.

I'm not sure where to start with this. Ray (Splitshot) and I have talked about making a few videos, scripted and taped from another boat. Simple things, like rigging, equipment and timing.
It's really simple, but involved. Maybe that's why these shows got away from it. 

Can you see it? A day with Esox on the pond.  

We do have plenty of talent on this site.


----------



## walleyechaser (Jan 12, 2001)

Be careful about biting off a chunk that may be too big to swallow. I've had several trips filmed on my boat by different programs.
The actual filming seems simple but it takes a fair amount of
film to come up with a decent 15 minute segment. The bulk of the effort by far is in the editing room.
I've given many thoughts to a program but just can't justify the
headaches unless you have some pretty good monetary backing.
If you're seriously interested, I could put you in touch with a couple guys in the business so you could pick their brains a little.
I'm sure they'd be willing to share their experiences with you and offer some realistic advice including how to deal with the all-important sponsors.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I hear ya. A few of my friends were part of team. It took them 3 days to film a 1/2 hour show.
Sponsorship IS the key. 
Weekly shows are a major burden. The scheduling alone would be a logistical nightmare.

A full library of trips would have to be gathered, prior to airing. That takes time and some serious cash. 

It would take years to properly implement such a venture. 
Once some quality footage is in the can, the product can be pushed to sponsors. Plenty of legwork, without any returns. 

Kinda like Michigan-sportsman.com lol


----------



## JStarbrite (Apr 3, 2000)

Wonder if anybody thought of pooling resources and comming out with one, possibly hour long quality outdoor show in Michigan. Seems like if Fred Trost, Rob Trott, Glen Blackwood, and Michigan Out of Doors would get together it would be much simpler to put a quality show on once a week.

Same goes for outdoor orginizations. You got MUCC, FFF, Trout Ultd, MFFC, Anglers of the Ausable, and others doing peice work projects as thier budgets will allow. Anybody ever thought of getting together and doing something *really* signifigant?
I mean, we're all working toward the same goal. We shouldn't let politics stand in the way of improving our natural resources.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Sounds like a great idea on the surface...fact of the matter that there are too many groupsresulting in many separate agendas.

To the best of my knowledge Rob Trott is in business to sell his shows to any venue that will pick it up, I assume Fred is the same way. MUCC probably isnt as starved for funds, or outlets to care, so there is no incentive for any of those parties to come together. Add to that the whole bad blood between Fred and MUCC that goes back years and the matter becomes more complicated.

I dont see the necessity for there to be fewer groups or shows. All serve a purpose and people will either like, or dislike what is being done. A whole lot of small groups can see to localized needs much more efficiently than one very large single entity. One needs to look no farther than the federal, or to some degree, even the state governments. When it comes down to it, politics and conservation are local in the sense that most people are interested primarily in how their own interests are affected.

Although Fred says it often (and I seldom see him practice it....but I have to agree)- there would be a lot more enjoyment if we could truly get beyond the politics and just simply have fun outdoors!!!!

jp


----------



## dene49939 (Jan 20, 2002)

Maybe fred can leave a report on here about where he sees the show going and why its the way it is. Are you stringing it along with the old footage for some reason, maybe lacking money or something?

Show some spine and fill us in fred!!!


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

Getting ready to watch Fred right now hope its as good as it always is.


----------



## MOMS (Dec 11, 2000)

i think you guys have too much time on your hands. not enough ice? maybe someday one of you will get your own show. in the meantime, i'm happy to see some outdoor activity on tv. beats the h--l out of barney, sitcoms, and such. like it for content. old, or new. hope for good ice this weekend.


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

I was actually a little offended by tonights show. To me it seemed that Fred was saying that anyone younger than him is not as ethical as he is. Only guys his age and up are not. Said we younger people have too much of a competative outdoor nature which I know is highly untrue. I sent him an email stating how I felt. Who knows....


----------



## dene49939 (Jan 20, 2002)

i thought it was a good show i have no complaints at all. i see gars all the time thru the huron river and lake erie, alot of them more than 3 ft long. If you hit the thickest weeds in the area you'll see them sitting right on top. Most run at the site of a boat coming and you never even see it just a splash and gone. i've thought about getting out the bow on them for years and think i will this summer. there's plenty to be had and lots of fun getting out there.

goodluck dave


----------



## 1sh0t (Oct 14, 2001)

mike i felt the same way you did i think he should of checked on that guys age before he just assumed that he was younger. i was very offended by the show and tryed to get his email address but could not find it could you give it to me. most of his viewers are probably young people any way because that is the only group of people that he hasnt pissed off yet but now he has, thats a typical fred trost.




 
Dan


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

I also had a hard time locating his email address. The only thing I could find was in the sign up forum there was this email

[email protected]


----------



## burbotman (Feb 20, 2001)

dene49939, Where is the best place to see gar?Years ago I saw a guy shoot a 5' gar with a bow on the huron below the ford lake dam.I thought Fred's show was interesting on bowfishing for gar, but he didn't mention where he was fishing.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Fred's show is ok. It is about Michigan, and it is about the outdoors. Two things that have serious implications on my lifestyle. He didn't say young people...anything. He said .. "maybe...". When watching his show I was wondering if there indeed wasn't an age related difference of opinion among sportsmen in out state. <----<<<


----------



## dene49939 (Jan 20, 2002)

bourbotman , geddes pond is full of thick weeds there laying righton top of them , same as the detroitriver and mouth to erie . they come right to you and swim next to the boat in the detroitriver at night with a lighton the water. 
also seen them in kent lake at least 4 foot long south side of i-96 near the beach they were laying over the sand on the edge,
huge i couldnt believe the size of that group they were trophy's for sure


----------



## Sailor (Jan 2, 2002)

I feel most of you have made good points. But I can't forget Fred saying "All that Doe In Heat urine CAN'T come from the four deer at Buck Stop"-then demonstrating that his own urine worked better!!!! He then lost everything in court over this! Well Fred, from one embattled old fart to another-it's better to be a "has-been "than a "never-was-ever-was" like many of your detractors!


----------

